# Best time to join the reserves



## AlphaQup (26 Aug 2008)

Hi,

I didn't know where to put this(either in R. Process or just under Recruiting).  I'm a student interested in the army and don't know whether to choose Armour or Artillery, both seem interesting but being 6'4 I think I'd have trouble getting into LAV's & whatnot if I decide to do a CT to P.Reg. I looked at the site for the *30th Field Regiment Royal Canadian Artillery* and being in Ottawa, they seem great. Sorry for the rant but seeing as I still have almost 2 years left of university, *my question was should I apply in january seeing as how the process takes about 3 months*(from what I've read on this site on average). I've searched quite a bit and meet the criteria, but I don't think I should apply now because I have another job when school starts up again(Sept 3, 2008). I'm saying January 2009 because this would give me the time to make it for summer BMQ(hopefully held in May'ish or whenever the military decides during the time off from school).



> Requirements
> Be between the ages of 16 and 57 (parental consent is required for all applicants under the age of 18);
> Be a Canadian Citizen;
> Have a minimum of 15 Ontario High School credits or equivalent secondary education credits;
> ...



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/32318.0.html
^This was how I first read about them on this site.
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/30FIELD_ARTILLERY/rec.htm

All and any advice would be appreciated. Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Aug 2008)

AlphaQup said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I didn't know where to put this(either in R. Process or just under Recruiting).  I'm a student interested in the army and don't know whether to choose Armour or Artillery, both seem interesting but being 6'4 I think I'd have trouble getting into LAV's & whatnot if I decide to do a CT to P.Reg. I looked at the site for the *30th Field Regiment Royal Canadian Artillery* and being in Ottawa, they seem great. Sorry for the rant but seeing as I still have almost 2 years left of university, *my question was should I apply in january seeing as how the process takes about 3 months*(from what I've read on this site on average). I've searched quite a bit and meet the criteria, but I don't think I should apply now because I have another job when school starts up again(Sept 3, 2008). I'm saying January 2009 because this would give me the time to make it for summer BMQ(hopefully held in May'ish or whenever the military decides during the time off from school).
> 
> ...



Now is the time to join.

You should also do more research.  You are in Ottawa.  What Units are in Ottawa?  I think you have narrowed your choices down to Artillery.  There are no Armour Recce units in Ottawa.  There is one Armour unit close by, across the river, in Gatineau; The Regiment du Hull.  Speak French?


----------



## dapaterson (26 Aug 2008)

Increasingly, units are looking to enrol new personnel in the fall or early winter, to enable them to complete their basic training prior to the summer.  That way, the first summer can be spent doing training for your military occupation.  (It also frees up instructors for that purpose).

Thus, for a January BMQ, you should think about assembling your documentation now.  While there will still be a small number of vacancies for BMQ starting in the summer, there will be more courses run in fall/winter.


----------



## AlphaQup (26 Aug 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Now is the time to join.
> 
> You should also do more research.  You are in Ottawa.  What Units are in Ottawa?  I think you have narrowed your choices down to Artillery.  There are no Armour Recce units in Ottawa.  There is one Armour unit close by, across the river, in Gatineau; The Regiment du Hull.  Speak French?


No, I don't speak a word of french. I chose an elective for January though and hopefully I can continue French language training that way. 


> For those outside of the Regimental family, I encourage you to explore the web site. I hope it gives you a bit of a flavour for what it is like to be a Gunner and a member of the Canadian Army Reserve. Of course the only real way to experience what it is like is to come down to Dows Lake and visit us. You can check out the map in the recruiting section to find out where we are located. We train Wednesday evenings and are looking for fit, keen, motivated people to join us.


This was a messege from the CO of the regiment. Yes, I will continue doing more research and see what units are in ottawa. The Gunners website has links that have various Units so hopefuly that will help.  I also want to visit the Unit on Wednesday, I've gathered their tel. # and will give them a call for further info. 
Reserve Field Artillery Links provided quite a bit of reading and I'm hoping to get started on the reading as soon as I leave work now.



			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> Increasingly, units are looking to enrol new personnel in the fall or early winter, to enable them to complete their basic training prior to the summer.  That way, the first summer can be spent doing training for your military occupation.  (It also frees up instructors for that purpose).
> 
> Thus, for a January BMQ, you should think about assembling your documentation now.  While there will still be a small number of vacancies for BMQ starting in the summer, there will be more courses run in fall/winter.


I'm holding off joining for now because I have Ramadan coming in early September up and fasting will get in the way of many things I'm hoping to do for the next 30 days. Please excuse my ignorance but even for P.Res members, isn't BMQ required to be 13 weeks long? Will that not get in the way of classes during the winter term for school? I can't imagine getting through it on weekends.


----------



## geo (26 Aug 2008)

Consider that you have to complete 3 courses to become fully qualified as a gunner

BQ - Basic qualification = 20 days  Easily adaptable to weekend training
SQ - Soldier qualification = 20 days  50% adaptable to weekend trg & 50% not
DP1 BMQ (aka TQ3) Basic trade training = Gunners' course,  not adaptable to weekend training = more than 20 days...

Start the paperwork in September... you have a chance at starting your training in January - qualify BQ in winter, do your SQ in the spring and a BMQ in the summer.... it is possible, with a little bit of luck BUT


----------



## dapaterson (26 Aug 2008)

Reserve BMQ courses are run on weekends.  Certain items included on the Regular Force course are abbreviated or omitted (for example, fewer drill periods; some of the administration periods on the Reg F course are not required because the course is run part-time).


----------



## George Wallace (26 Aug 2008)

.......And it will be well after Ramadan before you get through all the hoops in the Recruiting system.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Aug 2008)

AlphaQup said:
			
		

> I'm holding off joining for now because I have Ramadan coming in early September up and fasting will get in the way of many things I'm hoping to do for the next 30 days.



I have instructed a student on his combat engineer QL3 who was muslim. During Ramadan he had the same concerns but he carried on as his family advised him that it was fine considering what he had to do.


----------



## Redeye (26 Aug 2008)

Apply right away because the process can take a long time - they will work with you to determine what BMQ dates will work for you.  Only SQ and your trade course will be full time but you'll need to make sure you're in the system good and early to make sure you get on the courses.



			
				AlphaQup said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I didn't know where to put this(either in R. Process or just under Recruiting).  I'm a student interested in the army and don't know whether to choose Armour or Artillery, both seem interesting but being 6'4 I think I'd have trouble getting into LAV's & whatnot if I decide to do a CT to P.Reg. I looked at the site for the *30th Field Regiment Royal Canadian Artillery* and being in Ottawa, they seem great. Sorry for the rant but seeing as I still have almost 2 years left of university, *my question was should I apply in january seeing as how the process takes about 3 months*(from what I've read on this site on average). I've searched quite a bit and meet the criteria, but I don't think I should apply now because I have another job when school starts up again(Sept 3, 2008). I'm saying January 2009 because this would give me the time to make it for summer BMQ(hopefully held in May'ish or whenever the military decides during the time off from school).
> 
> ...


----------



## lennoj (27 Aug 2008)

AlphaQup said:
			
		

> I also want to visit the Unit on Wednesday, I've gathered their tel. # and will give them a call for further info.



Call Master Bombardier Oliver (613-995-3529) or simply show up to the Dows Lake facility (79 Prince of Wales)

Hint: On the right side of the building, take the steel staircase up and knock - a clerk will let you in.


----------



## AlphaQup (27 Aug 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Consider that you have to complete 3 courses to become fully qualified as a gunner
> 
> BQ - Basic qualification = 20 days  Easily adaptable to weekend training
> SQ - Soldier qualification = 20 days  50% adaptable to weekend trg & 50% not
> ...


I'll definitely get started asap. Just gathering the paperwork atm. The sooner the better. Any idea when the other 50% of the SQ would be held(during the summer maybe then followed by DP1 BMQ maybe...)?


			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> .......And it will be well after Ramadan before you get through all the hoops in the Recruiting system.


You're right, I've been making a diet/schedule to help me eat at appropriate times and exercise after breaking my fast.


			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I have instructed a student on his combat engineer QL3 who was muslim. During Ramadan he had the same concerns but he carried on as his family advised him that it was fine considering what he had to do.


Sweet, I want to do the same. Did he have any difficulties with anything in particular? Hopefully it won't be too hard.


			
				Redeye said:
			
		

> Apply right away because the process can take a long time - they will work with you to determine what BMQ dates will work for you.  Only SQ and your trade course will be full time but you'll need to make sure you're in the system good and early to make sure you get on the courses.


The general consensus here has been to apply right away, I'm going to start my application today and visit the Unit tonight.


			
				lennoj said:
			
		

> Call Master Bombardier Oliver (613-995-3529) or simply show up to the Dows Lake facility (79 Prince of Wales)
> 
> Hint: On the right side of the building, take the steel staircase up and knock - a clerk will let you in.


Thanks man, I just called and Master Bombardier Oliver wasn't it so I left a message.


----------



## AlphaQup (27 Aug 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm at the recruiting website now. The first question is 





> "1) Have you ever applied, or do you currently have an outstanding application, for enrolment into Canadian Forces?"


 When I answered 'yes' I was told that I should contact the CFRC(which I did, & left a voicemail as no one picked up). I also went into 'chat with a recruiter' but a recruiter was unavailable at this time.

The reason I'm asking is because I opened a file on September 2007 but because of school I didn't bother going too far into it(got up to the section which requires you to bring your documents to the CFRC). I was never scheduled for my interview or physical(rightfully so as I didn't complete it). It's been nearly a year, and I'm pretty sure files are closed after 90 days. Should I open a new file, is it ok?


----------



## aesop081 (27 Aug 2008)

AlphaQup said:
			
		

> Sweet, I want to do the same. Did he have any difficulties with anything in particular? Hopefully it won't be too hard.



We told him that if he doesnt eat, the training would kill him, therefore her would be pulled off the course and would have to do it all over again later on. IIRC, he called one of the family elders and was told that it was fine for him to skip all the ramadan stuff due to the situation he was in.


----------



## AlphaQup (18 Sep 2008)

Just an update as I've been busy with school gathering books in the hectic first few weeks:
I went to the recruiting centre in downtown Ottawa and they directed me to the 30th Field Regiment RCA. Paid them a visit and was given a lot of information. 

I'm looking at the application *Checklist* and under 'source documentation' on #2 it requires: 'birth certificate or proof of citizenship', I wasn't born in Canada but have since gained my citizenship. In front of me I have probably the most important document that I own: a large, laminated paper called the '*Commemoration of Canadian Citizenship*' signed by the Minister of Immigration/Citizenship which says I'm '_entitled to all the rights and privileges and subject to all the duties and responsibilities of being a Canadian Citizen'_. Can I use this as proof of citizenship or should I use a card card that has the same information except called 'Certificate of Canadian Citizenship'?

I'll definitely ask the CFRC but I'm posting late. Thanks for reading guys.



			
				lennoj said:
			
		

> Call Master Bombardier Oliver (613-995-3529) or simply show up to the Dows Lake facility (79 Prince of Wales)
> Hint: On the right side of the building, take the steel staircase up and knock - a clerk will let you in.


I did this after getting a bit lost and it worked. Thanks >_<


----------



## BC Old Guy (18 Sep 2008)

Use the citizenship card.  Its hard to fit the large certificate in the photocopier, and the CFRC will need a copy for your file.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Sep 2008)

AlphaQup said:
			
		

> Just an update as I've been busy with school gathering books in the hectic first few weeks:
> : a large, laminated paper called the '*Commemoration of Canadian Citizenship*' signed by the Minister of Immigration/Citizenship which says I'm '_entitled to all the rights and privileges and subject to all the duties and responsibilities of being a Canadian Citizen'_. Can I use this as proof of citizenship or should I use a card card that has the same information except called 'Certificate of Canadian Citizenship'?>_<



IIRC the large one has no meaning except that you can hang it up on a wall if you so desire hence the term "Commemoration" on it. The wallet sized card is the one that you should present to indicate that you are infact a Canadian Citizen.

EDITED 

The citizenship certificate is a wallet-sized card that has your photograph on it. It looks like this:


----------

